

Startup Quote: Hiten Shah, co-founder, KISSmetrics - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4799610682

======
raychancc
You make your own luck. Every single minute of every day.

\- Hiten Shah (@hnshah)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4799610682>

